# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  रहिये इन्टरनेट और कंप्यूटर  के क्षेत्र में आगे : मेरे साथ

## Rated R

!! इस सूत्र में आपको  इन्टरनेट और कंप्यूटर के क्षेत्र से जुड़े  समाचार, टिप्स और ट्रीक्स से अवगत करवाऊंगा , जो आपके काफी काम आ सकती है . !!  


प्रस्तुत सामग्रियां  इन्टरनेट से ली गयी है , अतः अपने रिस्क पर ही इन्हें आजमाएं .
किसी भी होने वाली क्षति के लिए फोरम या इसका कोई भी सदस्य जिम्मेदार नहीं होगा. 

मेरे सूत्र को बुकमार्क कीजिये - ctrl + d For Firefox

----------


## Rated R

यूटयूब  बॉक्स-ऑफीस



यूट्यूब लगभग सभी तरह के विडियो देखने के लिए सबसे बेहतर विकल्प है अब यूट्यूब एक नयी सुविधा लेकर आया है जिसमें इसकी योजना नए हिंदी फिल्म्स को भी यूट्यूब पर हाई डेफिनेशन में उपलब्ध कराने की है ।
इस नयी सुविधा का नाम है Youtube BoxOffice ।

अभी इसमें कुछ नए पुराने फिल्म ही उपलब्ध हैं पर जल्दी ही आप यहाँ पर नयी रिलीज होने वाली फिल्मों को रिलीज होने के कुछ दिनों में ही देख पायेंगे वो भी हाई डेफिनेशन क्वालिटी में ।

इस सेवा के बारे में कुछ मुख्य बातें हैं -

- इसमें आप अपने इंटरनेट कनेक्शन के अनुसार विडियो क्वालिटी चुन सकते हैं अगर आपका इंटरनेट कनेक्शन अच्छी गति का हाई तो आप हाई डेफिनेशन विडियो भी देख पायेंगे ।

- इसमें फिल्म के बीच में लगभग हर 10 मिनट बाद 10 से 15 सेकण्ड के विज्ञापन दिखाए जायेंगे वैसा ही जैसे टीवी पर दिखाए जाते है पर विज्ञापन कम समय के होंगे और आप इन विज्ञापन को "Skip" नहीं कर सकेंगे ।

- आप फिल्म देखते हुए विडियो स्लाइडर बार की मदद से फिल्मे में आगे पीछे जा सकेंगे, अपने किसी पसंदीदा गाने को देख सकेंगे या फिर फिल्म के ‘making of the movie’ विडियो भी देख सकेंगे ।


उम्मीद तो यही है की वैधानिक रूप में ऑनलाइन फ़िल्में देखना यूट्यूब के इस कदम से आसान हो जायेगा ।

----------


## Rated R

अपने चेहरे को बनाइये अपने कंप्यूटर का लोगिन पासवर्ड 



अब अपने चेहरे को बना सकते है आप अपने कंप्यूटर का पासवर्ड इस मुफ्त औजार की सहायता से ।
उपयोग में आसान बस एक बार अपने चेहरे को इसमें रजिस्टर कर दीजिये और अगली बार बस अपने कंप्यूटर को देखकर ही लोगिन कीजिये ।

इसके उपयोग के लिए आपके कंप्यूटर पर वेबकैम और विंडोज विस्टा या विंडोज सेवन इन्स्टाल होना जरुरी है . लैपटॉप उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए विशेष उपयोगी अपने कंप्यूटर को सुरक्षित करने के लिए इसका प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ।

सिर्फ 8.3 एमबी का औजार ।

*Trial Version:*
http://www.luxand.com/download/LuxandBlinkSetup.exe

*Full Version* 
Luxand Blink 2.3 full.txt

*इसे डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।* :up:

----------


## sanjeetspice

> अपने चेहरे को बनाइये अपने कंप्यूटर का लोगिन पासवर्ड 
> 
> 
> 
> अब अपने चेहरे को बना सकते है आप अपने कंप्यूटर का पासवर्ड इस मुफ्त औजार की सहायता से ।
> उपयोग में आसान बस एक बार अपने चेहरे को इसमें रजिस्टर कर दीजिये और अगली बार बस अपने कंप्यूटर को देखकर ही लोगिन कीजिये ।
> 
> इसके उपयोग के लिए आपके कंप्यूटर पर वेबकैम और विंडोज विस्टा या विंडोज सेवन इन्स्टाल होना जरुरी है . लैपटॉप उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए विशेष उपयोगी अपने कंप्यूटर को सुरक्षित करने के लिए इसका प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> ...


हू ये अच्छा लिखा दोस्त आपने 

अच्छी और उपयोगी जानकारी

----------


## Bharatiya

इसी प्रकार ज्ञान वर्धन करते रहिये

----------


## Mr. laddi

> अपने चेहरे को बनाइये अपने कंप्यूटर का लोगिन पासवर्ड 
> 
> 
> 
> अब अपने चेहरे को बना सकते है आप अपने कंप्यूटर का पासवर्ड इस मुफ्त औजार की सहायता से ।
> उपयोग में आसान बस एक बार अपने चेहरे को इसमें रजिस्टर कर दीजिये और अगली बार बस अपने कंप्यूटर को देखकर ही लोगिन कीजिये ।
> 
> इसके उपयोग के लिए आपके कंप्यूटर पर वेबकैम और विंडोज विस्टा या विंडोज सेवन इन्स्टाल होना जरुरी है . लैपटॉप उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए विशेष उपयोगी अपने कंप्यूटर को सुरक्षित करने के लिए इसका प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> ...


*भाई क्या ये फुल है या ट्राइल*

----------


## jai 123

वाह मित्र बड़ी ही उपयोगी जानकारी उपलब्ध करायी है आपने

----------


## Rated R

> *भाई क्या ये फुल है या ट्राइल*


फुल और ट्रायल दोनों है .

----------


## Rated R

RAR फाइल को बदले ZIP फाइल में



अगर आपके पास winrar या 7Zip जैसे प्रोग्राम नहीं हो तो इन फाइलों को खोलना बहुत मुश्किल हो जाता है विंडोज एक्सपी में जिप व्युवर साथ ही होता है तो इन्हें खोलना आसान होता है ।
एक टूल जो आपको रार फाइल को में बदलने की सुविधा देगा वो भी बस एक क्लिक से ।

यही नहीं इसमें आप एक आर्काइव फाइल को दुसरे प्रारूप में भी बदल सकते हैं जैसे Zip फाइल को RAR या TAR फाइल में ।
इसमें आप 7-ZIP, LZH, CAB, ZIP, ARJ, ACE, RAR, TAR, TGZ, GZ, Z, BZ2, YZ1, YZ2, GCA, BEL, RPM, DEB, BH, Noa32, HKI, PAQAR, SQX,HA,ZOO,UHARC,LFB, ZLIB, UCL, IMP, RS, SPL, APK, Arc, DZ, MSI, ALZ, PMA, PAQ7, CHM, UDA, PAQ8, Cryptonite, ISO, LZOP, BMA, ZIP AES (128,192,256), Nanozip Alpha, XZ जैसे आर्काइव फाइल्स को दुसरे प्रारूप में बदल सकते हैं ।


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mgt0jkdyztm

यहाँ से डाउनलोड कीजिये .  :up:

एक उपयोगी 5 एमबी आकार का पोर्टेबल औजार ।

----------


## Rated R

ख़राब हो चुकी ऑफिस फाइल्स से टेक्स्ट वापस प्राप्त करें



अक्सर हमें ऑफिस फाइल्स के करप्ट हो जाने से अपना जरुरी डाटा खो देना पड़ता है पर अब नहीं एक टूल जो आपके महत्त्वपूर्ण ऑफिस फाइल के करप्ट हो जाने पर उसमें से टेक्स्ट रिकवर करने में आपकी मदद करेगा ।

ये लगभग 90 फ़ीसदी फाइल्स को सफलतापूर्वक रिकवर कर देता है इसमें आप .doc, docx, xls, xlsx, ppt, pptx, odt, ods, odp जैसे फाइल फॉर्मेट से टेक्स्ट फाइल के रूप में डाटा फिर से प्राप्त कर पायेंगे ।

http://www.mediafire.com/?b0ozahtg51lzy

यहाँ से डाउनलोड कीजिये . 
एक उपयोगी मुफ्त पोर्टेबल औज़ार सिर्फ 10 एमबी आकार में ।

----------


## Rated R

फोटो को बदलिए कलर पेंटिंग और स्केच में



फोटो को बदलिए कलर स्केच पेंटिंग और भी बहुत सारे रूपों में इस पोर्टेबल २.९ एमबी के औजार से थोड़े संयोजन से ।

इसमे प्रीव्यू में देख सकते है की आपका चित्र कैसा दिखाई देगा और उसके अनुसार सेटिंग बदल लीजिये ।


http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?o2jzwmwt40n

यहाँ से डाउनलोड कीजिये .:up:

----------


## Rated R

दो मुफ्त एंटीवायरस प्रोग्राम के नए संस्करण 

मुफ्त एंटीवायरस के क्षेत्र में सबसे लोकप्रिय दो एंटीवायरस प्रोग्राम के नए संस्करण आपके कंप्यूटर को और ज्यादा सुरक्षित बनाने के लिए अब उपलब्ध है ।
Avira का AntiVir Personal 10.0.0.650 और AVG का AVG Free Edition 10.0.1388 ।

अपने एंटीवायरस प्रोग्राम को अपडेट करते रहना नए नए खतरों से बचने के लिए जरुरी है आप अगर एंटीवायरस प्रोग्राम का उपयोग नहीं कर रहे हैं तो इनमें से किसी भी एक प्रोग्राम का चुनाव कर तुरंत ही उसे अपने कंप्यूटर में इंस्टाल कर लें और अगर आपके पास पहले ही इनमे से एक है तो अपडेट कीजिये अपने एंटीवायरस प्रोग्राम को ताकि आप बिना किसी असुविधा के सुरक्षित रूप से अपने कंप्यूटर पर काम कर सकें ।

AntiVir Personal 10.0.0.650 को डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें । 
*
इसका आकार है 53.4 एमबी ।*

AVG Free Edition 10.0.1388 को डाउनलोड करने यहाँ क्लिक करें । 
*
इस औजार का आकार है 165 एमबी ।*

----------


## baba6178

sirji

this is very very good 
thanks a lot for computer know'lg

----------


## Dark Rider

लगे रहिये रेटेड जी ,  अच्छे अच्छे  टूल्स है |

----------


## jai 123

वाह मित्र आकर्षक व उपयोगी साफ्टवेयर प्रदान करने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

> वाह मित्र आकर्षक व उपयोगी साफ्टवेयर प्रदान करने के लिए धन्यवाद





> लगे रहिये रेटेड जी ,  अच्छे अच्छे  टूल्स है |





> sirji
> 
> this is very very good 
> thanks a lot for computer know'lg


धन्यवाद दोस्तों .,

----------


## avf000103

bhai mere computer me Autorun ka problems hai kya koi solution hai aur ha virus removable tools mil sakta hai??

----------


## Rated R

> bhai mere computer me Autorun ka problems hai kya koi solution hai aur ha virus removable tools mil sakta hai??


Virus removable tool तो मैंने इसी पेज में दिया है .  

*Autorun Problemके बारे में जानकारी और उसे हटाने के लिए आप ये लेख पढ़िए . 
*http://www.autorunremover.com/what-is-autorun-inf.html

----------


## avf000103

> Virus removable tool तो मैंने इसी पेज में दिया है .  
> 
> *Autorun Problemके बारे में जानकारी और उसे हटाने के लिए आप ये लेख पढ़िए . 
> *http://www.autorunremover.com/what-is-autorun-inf.html




Bahut Bahut Sukriya Boos

----------


## shaitanbaccha

*बहोत खूब .... धन्यवाद ...  

 बहोत हि अच्छे साफ्टवेयर है

*

----------


## love birds

> अपने चेहरे को बनाइये अपने कंप्यूटर का लोगिन पासवर्ड 
> 
> 
> 
> अब अपने चेहरे को बना सकते है आप अपने कंप्यूटर का पासवर्ड इस मुफ्त औजार की सहायता से ।
> उपयोग में आसान बस एक बार अपने चेहरे को इसमें रजिस्टर कर दीजिये और अगली बार बस अपने कंप्यूटर को देखकर ही लोगिन कीजिये ।
> 
> इसके उपयोग के लिए आपके कंप्यूटर पर वेबकैम और विंडोज विस्टा या विंडोज सेवन इन्स्टाल होना जरुरी है . लैपटॉप उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए विशेष उपयोगी अपने कंप्यूटर को सुरक्षित करने के लिए इसका प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> ...



kya voice login password milga

----------


## Video Master

> अपने चेहरे को बनाइये अपने कंप्यूटर का लोगिन पासवर्ड 
> 
> 
> 
> अब अपने चेहरे को बना सकते है आप अपने कंप्यूटर का पासवर्ड इस मुफ्त औजार की सहायता से ।
> उपयोग में आसान बस एक बार अपने चेहरे को इसमें रजिस्टर कर दीजिये और अगली बार बस अपने कंप्यूटर को देखकर ही लोगिन कीजिये ।
> 
> इसके उपयोग के लिए आपके कंप्यूटर पर वेबकैम और विंडोज विस्टा या विंडोज सेवन इन्स्टाल होना जरुरी है . लैपटॉप उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए विशेष उपयोगी अपने कंप्यूटर को सुरक्षित करने के लिए इसका प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> ...


बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी मित्र ...मैं इसे उपयोग में ले कर देखता हूँ 
इस अच्छी जानकारी के रेपुटेशन अंक प्राप्त करे

----------


## groopji

> 1 रु. प्रतिदिन से भी कम में कंप्यूटर की सुरक्षा
> 
> 
> 
> ये कोई विज्ञापन नहीं बस एक सलाह है । हम सभी को वायरस और अन्य कंप्यूटर को नुक्सान पहुचाने वाले प्रोग्राम्स का सामना तो करना पड़ता ही है वैसे मुफ्त एंटी वायरस तो है पर सच्चाई है की वो पूरी सुरक्षा नहीं देते वो अपनी सुविधाओं को सीमित ही रखते हैं ताकि उनके पूरे संस्करण की बिक्री हो सके ।
> 
> और ये संस्करण होते भी काफी महंगे है भारतीय रुपयों में 1000 के लगभग. ये कीमती तो होते ही है कुछ एंटी वायरस तो इतने भारी होते है की कंप्यूटर की अधिकतर कार्यक्षमता का प्रयोग ये ही कर लेते है ।
> 
> पर बाज़ार में अभी सस्ते एंटी वायरस भी उपलब्ध है जैसे नेट प्रोटेक्टर जो सिर्फ 350 रु में एक वर्ष के लिए है ये भारतीय एंटी वायरस है और बहुत से विदेशी प्रोग्राम्स से बेहतर है ।
> ...


बहुत अच्छा एन्टीवायरस है और में इसे विगत तीन वर्षों से उपयोग कर रहा हूं प्रथम वर्ष इस एन्टीवायरस में कुछ समस्याएं थी किन्तु अब ये बहुत शानदार तरीके से अपना कार्य कर रहा है आपकी अन्य जानकारियों के लिए ++

----------


## honymoon

वाह मित्र आकर्षक व उपयोगी साफ्टवेयर प्रदान करने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

सभी सदस्यों को सूत्र में आने के लिए शुक्रिया .

----------


## Rated R

> kya voice login password milga






इस विडियो को देख लीजिये .

----------


## Rated R

भारतीय टैबलेट (Tab) "साक्षात"


टैबलेट का भारतीय संस्करण "साक्षात" जिसे भारत सरकार के लिए आइआइटी राजस्थान में बनाया गया है इसका इंतज़ार अब ख़त्म हो गया है जून माह के अंत से यानि कुछ दिनों में शिक्षा संस्थानों को मिल जायेंगे ।
अभी इसकी 10000 इकाइयाँ बनायीं गयी है, ये टैबलेट अगर सफल रहा तो अगले 4 महीनो में 90000 और इकाइयाँ बनायीं जायेंगी ।

*इसकी कुछ खूबियाँ हैं -

- 7 इंच का टच स्क्रीन
- HCL Technologies द्वारा बनाया गया का विशेष संस्करण
- Built in Keyboard
- 32 GB हार्ड डिस्क
- 2 GB रैम
- इंटरनेट ब्राउजिंग
- USB port, Wi-Fi, Headphone jack, 3G, mini SD card slot, a SIM card slot
- VGA कैमरा
- विडियो कांफ्रेंसिंग
- Open Office के जरिये ऑफिस डोक्युमेंट का उपयोग
- गाने सुनाने और विडियो देखने के लिए Multimedia support*


इसकी लागत कीब 2200 रूपए है पर भारत सरकार की ओर से 50 प्रतिशत अनुदान की वजह से अभी ये छात्रों को सिर्फ 1100 रूपए में मिलेगा । 1100 रुपये में ये टैबलेट फायदे का सौदा ही लगता है ।



*इसके बारे में कुछ और जानकारी विडियो में देख सकते हैं ।* :up:


इसे अभी आम आदमी के हाथों में पहुचने में थोडा समय लगने वाला है पर जितनी तारीफ इसकी अभी की जा रही है ये अगर उन पर खरा उतरता है तो ये तकनीक के क्षेत्र में भारतीय पहल के कई दरवाजे खोल देगा ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> भारतीय टैबलेट (Tab) "साक्षात"
> 
> 
> टैबलेट का भारतीय संस्करण "साक्षात" जिसे भारत सरकार के लिए आइआइटी राजस्थान में बनाया गया है इसका इंतज़ार अब ख़त्म हो गया है जून माह के अंत से यानि कुछ दिनों में शिक्षा संस्थानों को मिल जायेंगे ।
> अभी इसकी 10000 इकाइयाँ बनायीं गयी है, ये टैबलेट अगर सफल रहा तो अगले 4 महीनो में 90000 और इकाइयाँ बनायीं जायेंगी ।
> 
> *इसकी कुछ खूबियाँ हैं -
> 
> - 7 इंच का टच स्क्रीन
> ...


बहुत खूब यह आ जायेगी तो अपनी फोरम के मेंबर बढ़ जायेंगे और ज्ञान तो फेलेगा ही

----------


## Rated R

> बहुत खूब यह आ जायेगी तो अपनी फोरम के मेंबर बढ़ जायेंगे और ज्ञान तो फेलेगा ही


और दुनिया की नज़र फिर से भारत पर जम गयी है , ठीक वैसे ही जैसे नैनो के समय हुआ था .

----------


## love birds

> इस विडियो को देख लीजिये .


bhai kuch samaj nahi aya computer voice login Password cahiye :music::cheers:

----------


## Rated R

ठीक है देखते है क्या हो सकता है .

----------


## love birds

> bhai kuch samaj nahi aya computer voice login Password cahiye :music::cheers:


bhai isme moibile ka kya fanda h jara vistar se batao !!!!!!

----------


## xranjana

हमें कोई एसा सोफ्टवेअर दीजिये जिससे मोबाइल में वीडियो डालने पर उसी मोबाईल पर चले दुसर मोबाईल में ब्लूटूथ से लेने पर पस्स्वार्ड मांगे या 
नचले या जितनी बार अलग अलग चिप में डालु उतनी बार नए पस्स्वर्ड मांगे इससे मई १ वीडियो मूवी को १ ही व्यक्ति को दू २ को चाहिए तो mere ही पास आना पड़े एसा आप चाहो तो हो सकता है

----------


## webshow

छोटे हैं मगर बडे काम के टूल्स हैं
आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
लगे रहिये + रेपोटेशन भी क़बूल करें :salut::salut:

----------


## dkj

:cup: :gift: :cone:

----------


## pkpasi

mitra kya aapke pass google chorm aur google earth ka softwarer hai

----------


## satyayadav

Bhai mera ko PDF file craker chahiya

----------


## anukriti

मेरे लैपटाप में पहले विन्डो विस्टा था, अब फ़ार्मेट कर विन्डो-7 अल्टीमेट हो गया है। पहले नेट कनेक्सन सोनी एरिक्सन k530i से ब्लूटूथ और यू.एस.बी. से जुड़ जाता था, अब पी.सी.सुट काम नहीं करता। नया पी.सी.सुट ६.० भी डाउनलोड किया, वो भी काम नहीं करता। क्या करूँ ? क्या विन्डो-7 मोबाइल से जी.पी.आर.एस. से नहीं जुड़ता। कृपया जरूर समस्या का हल दें।

----------


## niceboy999

sir muje desktop animated wallpaper chaye for window 7 plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## mindblocker

बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र है मित्र । रेपो स्वीकार करो और इसी तरहा लगे रहो। धन्यवाद ।

----------


## a_kela

बहुत अच्छे मेरी तरफसे रेपो + +

आपका संग्रह बहुत अच्छा है

----------


## a_kela

क्या आपके पास कोई मूवी कटर उपलब्ध होगा कृपया ऐसे कोई  छोटा और जल्दी डाउनलोड होने वाला सॉफ्टवेर उपलब्ध कराये

----------


## viswas7

bahut achachha sutra h

----------


## viv112000

kya koi hacking tool mil sakta hai facebook ke liya

----------


## swami ji

नमस्कार मित्र  आपको मेरी और से एस सूत्र की बहोत बधाई  हे ,,,

आपका सन्मान हम करते हे ,ऐसा सूत्र फोरम पर  कुछ लोग ही बनाते हे 
मनोज 
तूच गुरु और 
आप 

फोरम के तिन सितारे हे दोस्त ...

राजवीर

----------


## viv112000

to mujhe vo software kaise milega koi si bhi id ko hack karne ke liye face ya gmail

----------


## sanwarmal

*ऐसा तो नहीं मिलेगा. :question:
क्यों भाई क्या इरादा.*

ऐसा सॉफ्टवेर मिल जाये तो फिर वो खुद ही सबका हैक कर लेगा आपको देने की जररूत नही समझेगा.

गलती हो तो माफ़ करना भाई. :nono:

अच्छा नही कर सको तो, ........
central 41
कम से कम बुरा तो मत सोचा करो,

----------


## viv112000

isme koi haraj nahi meri id kise ne hack ki thi or mujhe pta hai vo kon hai iseliye

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र श्री Rated R जी आप के ईस उत्क्रष्ट सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ l + रेपो

----------


## sonam123

> जी हमारी नजरो में तो है |


 kya mujhe pagemaker 5.0 mil sakta hai

----------


## Andrason

app to kmal ke ho,

----------


## surnny

*शानदार प्रस्तुति  
बहुत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो मित्र. हार्दिक शुक्रिया
                                                                      :clap:*

----------


## ajau4u

शानदार सूत्र है .............:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## inder123in

> अपने चेहरे को बनाइये अपने कंप्यूटर का लोगिन पासवर्ड 
> 
> 
> 
> अब अपने चेहरे को बना सकते है आप अपने कंप्यूटर का पासवर्ड इस मुफ्त औजार की सहायता से ।
> उपयोग में आसान बस एक बार अपने चेहरे को इसमें रजिस्टर कर दीजिये और अगली बार बस अपने कंप्यूटर को देखकर ही लोगिन कीजिये ।
> 
> इसके उपयोग के लिए आपके कंप्यूटर पर वेबकैम और विंडोज विस्टा या विंडोज सेवन इन्स्टाल होना जरुरी है . लैपटॉप उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए विशेष उपयोगी अपने कंप्यूटर को सुरक्षित करने के लिए इसका प्रयोग कर सकते हैं ।
> 
> ...


फुल वर्जन की लिंक बदलीये दोस्त

----------


## kinshu

*भाई जी एक सवाल हेई और उसका जवाब थोडा जल्दी चैये हो सके तो कल तक  ... क्या हम आईडिया नेट सेटर  के द्वारा चार कंप्यूटर चला सकते हे क्या ? और इसे केसे उपयोग किया जाये क्या कोई स्विच या मोडेम लेना पड़ेगा*

----------


## rb908

> फुल वर्जन की लिंक बदलीये दोस्त


मुझे अपनी आवाज़ को कंप्यूटर का पस्स्वर्द बनाना है

----------


## bawa009

डीएनएस  चेंजर नाम का कंप्यूटर वायरस अब अमेरिका ही नहीं पूरी दुनिया का सिरदर्द  बन चुका है। अमेरिकन खुफिया एजेंसी इस बात का संकेत दे रही है कि हो सकता  है कि 8 मार्च से लाखों इंटरनेट यूजर्स इसका उपयोग नहीं कर पाएंगे।


अमेरिकन  कोर्ट ने एफबीआई को इस वायरस से निबटने के लिए 8 मार्च तक का समय दिया है।  8 मार्च के बाद से वे कम्पयूटर जो इस वायरस से ग्रस्त हैं, इंटरनेट एक्सेस  नहीं कर पाएंगे।

इस मॉलवेयर को समाप्त करने के प्रयास जारी है लेकिन पूरी सफलता नहीं मिल पा  रही है। यह मॉलवेयर इतना खतरनाक है कि यह यूजर्स के सेफ साइट्स को ब्लॉक  कर देता है और किसी भी एंटीवायरस को कंप्यूटर पर इंस्टॉल नहीं होने देता।  इस तरह, मॉलवेयर को नष्ट करना नामुमकिन हो जाता है।

कई देशों के कम्प्यूटर इस वायरस से ग्रस्त हैं। डीएनएस चेंजर  मॉलवेयर को  समाप्त करने के लिए वर्किंग ग्रुप काम कर रही है। अगर इसका  ई समाधान नहीं  मिलता तो परिणाम यही होगा कि 8 मार्च से लाखों यूजर्स इंटरनेट सर्फिंग नहीं  कर पाएंगे।

----------


## Andrason

[अपने चेहरे को बनाइये अपने कंप्यूटर का लोगिन पासवर्ड्स] इस सॉफ्टवेर का फूल verson दे

----------


## avf000103

*भाई मुझे एक जानाकारी चाहिए एप्सन का इंकजेट प्रिंटर L800 मॉडल बाज़ार में आया है ये कितने में खरीद सकता हूँ कृपया बताये *

----------


## satyendranke

*इतने सारे काम के सॉफ्टवेर देने के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## sujata...

aap bahut achhe ho............jo itna achha sutra banaya hai..

----------


## sarkar12345

बहुत ही अच्छी कोशिश है मित्र...................

----------


## rajkanwar

> अपने फाइल फोल्डर को बचाए कॉपी या डिलीट होने से
> 
> 
> 
> आपके कंप्यूटर में अन्य उपयोगकर्ताओ से अपने फाइल या फोल्डर को कॉपी या डिलीट करने से रोकें उन्हें पासवर्ड से सुरक्षित करें ।
> 
> इस मुफ्त १.१ एमबी के औजार से ।
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gdjjtynlg1m
> ...


bhai yah link  kaam nahi karaha  plz dusra link de

----------


## sanjay56

vaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............bhut badhiya sutra he............aap ka bhut dhanyavad.........................................  ..

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्र मुझे पीडीएफ फाइल अनलाॅक करनी है कृपया तरीका/ या साफ्टवेयर जो भी सोल्युशन हो शीघ्र हेल्प करें।

----------


## gulluu

> bhai yah link  kaam nahi karaha  plz dusra link de


http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/...nti-Copy.shtml

----------


## jk_javed

*शानदार प्रस्तुति*

----------


## ashwanimale

भाई मेरे सूत्र में और गति दीजिये

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

> एक ब्रोउजर के बुकमार्क/फेवरिट्स दूसरे मे उपयोग करें
> 
> 
> 
> अपने इन्टरनेट एक्स्प्लोरर या फायरफोक्स के बुकमार्क को अन्य ब्राउजर में भी उपयोग कर पाएंगे ।
> अगर एक से ज्यादा इन्टरनेट ब्राउजर उपयोग करते हैं और किसी एक से दूसरे पर अपने सेव किये लिंक का संग्रह ले जाना चाहते है तो ये औज़ार आपके लिए उपयोगी होगा ।
> 
> 
> सिर्फ 1.9 एमबी आकार का मुफ्त औज़ार 
> ...


ये लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा है कृपया नया लिंक दें ....

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

> ऑक्सफोर्ड डिक्शनरी
> 
> 
> 
> एक डिजीटल डिक्शनरी आपके कंप्यूटर के लिए ।
> आपके भाषा ज्ञान को बढ़ने के लिए इसमे आप शब्दों के उच्चारण भी सुन पाएंगे ।
> अंग्रेजी में है ये 7.6 एमबी का टूल और पोर्टेबल है तो इंस्टाल करने की भी जरुरत नही बस अन जिप करे और उपयोग के लिए तैयार ।
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ermlt2chimd
> ...


               ये लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा है कृपया दूसरा दें मेहरबानी होगी धन्यवाद ...

----------


## anupam007

bhai sutra ko aage badhayein.............

----------

